# Tall chest of drawers



## Don Kondra (Nov 9, 2011)

Just completed and delivered...

Walnut frame, curly maple veneered panels and drawer fronts.

Hand cut dovetails in maple, turned ebony handles. 












Cheers, Don


----------



## kundalini (Nov 10, 2011)

Some really beautiful work there, Don.  Nice photo too.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 10, 2011)

A lovely piece of furniture there, Don. Looks good! The grain of the wood is just amazing. Have you heard about the dire straits Olympus Corp seems to be in?


----------



## Cpi2011 (Nov 11, 2011)

Don Kondra said:


> Just completed and delivered...
> 
> Walnut frame, curly maple veneered panels and drawer fronts.
> 
> ...



Brilliant work you have done excellent super idea, keep it up......


----------



## baturn (Nov 11, 2011)

Great work, both carpentry and photography.


----------



## Don Kondra (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone !

Derrel > Seems someone got caught with their hand in the cookie jar 

Perhaps this will turn out to be a good thing and force them to take a hard look at their marketing (or lack of). 

Cheers, Don


----------

